# when at the driving range...



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

should you hit everthing off the tee or just you're driver?

i just had my first golf lesson and the instructer had to using a 7 iron, but still off the tee. When practicing should i still do that or was he just making it easyer so he could teach me the swing, grip, stance etc?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Normally a Tee would be used with a driver or 3 wood, when Teeing off. Sometimes instructors will use Tee's strictly to preserve the practice area, when practicing iron shots, its customary for a good shot to take a divot (tear out a chunk of grass). It could be that the grounds keeper has read the pro the riot act and doesn't want the practice area chewed to pieces. If he's using a tee, it might be advisable for you to use one.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

i dont think it will be a problem with wdivots as the driving range is not on real grass


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

I presume you're talking about those mats that they have at the range. Man, do I hate those things!! Anyway, I try to only hit my driver off of the rubber tee thing that they have. I also try real hard to find a mat that has a tee that is the height I typically use. Some are WAY too high for me and I don't want to be changing anything in my swing or address just because the mat is making me. 

However, the range down the street from my office just got new mats and they have plastic grass in the hitting part of the mat. I took a closer look and the mat is actually made of 4 seperate parts. A thick rubber base piece, a center section (where you stand) that is HD foam with the typical astroturf looking green stuff, and 2 hitting sections on either side to allow for righties or lefties. These 2 sections have stiff plastic "grass" that will hold the ball up nicely and can be replaced without having to replace the entire mat. Each mat has three tees of different lengths and three different hole that the tees can be placed in. Really not too bad.

But getting back to your question, I only use the tees for the driver.

BT


----------



## KLBOWRX (Jun 21, 2007)

IMHO I think you should only hit you woods of the tee, everything else you really need to know how to hit off the ground in a consistent basis. When im at the range, I only hit driver off the tee, even my 5 wood i leave on the ground


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

thanks guys, thats what i thought at first but the lesson had me a pbit confused  
As for the hight of the tee, my driving range has those automatic ones so you can change the hight on them :thumbsup:


----------

